# Trip to Belmar this weekend



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Taking the 4 hour trip to Belmar this weekend hoping to land a mix bag of stripers, togs and blues. I been hearing that fishing along the beaches has been picking up a bit. 

Does anyone one have any info on what the action is like in Belmar right now?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Belmar*

I was fishing in Belmar just off the beach and was putting a great catch together of Seabass and Weakies. It was about one keeper for every five. There was four of us and we bagged out on Weakies. We also caught Porgies, Searobins and Hake. My dad caught a lot on a Sabiki Rig while trying for Mullet.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> I was fishing in Belmar just off the beach and was putting a great catch together of Seabass and Weakies. It was about one keeper for every five. There was four of us and we bagged out on Weakies. We also caught Porgies, Searobins and Hake. My dad caught a lot on a Sabiki Rig while trying for Mullet.


What Specific type did your dad catch on the Sabiki? And did he catch keeper Porgy, seabass, or weakie on it?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Got skunked*

Fished Sunday night and into the morning from 11pm-3am. Fished at 14 street in Belmar on the surf and caught 2 skates and one shark. Fished Tuesday morning from 11:am-3pm at the inlet and caught nothing. Well, I can't complain because I was enjoying the weather and was amazed how much action you can see in the water with the new polarized shades i picked up at Dick's. Saw a bunch od peanut bunker just littered alongside the rocks as ell as huge schools of what looked like sea bass and saw some monster Togs lurking by the rocks. It's amazing what you can see with these polarized sunglasses.

I can't say I was fishing too hard, I had my fiancee with me both times, she is not quite the fisherwoman but she is a trooper and stayed out there with me both days. Had to bring the sleeping bag Sundat night and she zipped herself inside and fell asleep after about 20 mintes of fishing  

I did'nt see much action from anyone out there. When I arroved to Belmar on Sunday morning I did'nt fish at all. Went to the marina to see if any bunker or mullets were running but none. then went to the inlet and it was a packed house but saw no one catch any keepers asides from one man with what seem to be a 17.5" fluke. Saw one guy catch 3 togs that were less then 13 inches but asides from that nada zip and there were around 15 people out there on the inlet. So I decided to head down to Fisherman's Den and picked mu up 2 Tsunami rods (9' and 8') One to go with my Penn Captiva6000 baitrunner and the other i plan on buying the emcastplus 4500 I oove them reels, esp with the 11 ball bearing action, I would have to say it is the best performing spin reel out there for the money (Very Smoooooth).

Fishermen's Den was advertising on their lawn sign that there are croakers to be had in the surf, bunch of crock, I fished 5 hours at night and not one hit on the croaker rods , but the again it is hit or miss. Saw a gentleman almost pull in a almost legal fluke fishing bottom on killies, but lost it due to his line being caught on some dead line in the water (Inlet)

Some good reports coming in from the party boats that heads out in the mornings and evenings. Good catches of bruiser blues and sea bass. You can only keep one tog per person untill October 15 which you can keep 8 togs per person. So very pointless to spend money on green crabs and targeting togs right now and even worse to pay $ for a party boat to target togs that is untill October 15th. I am very surprised that they don;t use sand fleas there. When I asked the counter person at Belmar he had no idea what sand fleas were (prolly a rookie), but apparently they don;t use sandfleas there to target togs only use green crabs and clam. Well HELL they freaking use clams for everything. 

Decided to play with one of them monster clams and stuck my finger between the shells and I nearly thought it was going to snap my finger in half. Them live monster clams are no joke, rather be pinched by a crab.

Anyways, fishing sucked, Fishermen's Den can kiss my ass for advertising that chit and not to mention right below "buy some bait." Weather was awesome, they freaking closed off 3 miles of access roads to the beach in Belmar (screw them) without any detour signs. eventually found my way around it by going all the way down to Bradley Beach.

Overall, no fish, unused bait, SUV is a sandy mess, BUT I did get the 2 Tsunami's ahhhhhh PRICELESS


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Xray Lima said:


> What Specific type did your dad catch on the Sabiki? And did he catch keeper Porgy, seabass, or weakie on it?


Spike Weakies and porgies


----------

